# Corn Salad



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes it is good. I often add black beans also. This isn't mine. Gad I never realized there were actual recipes on the internet for this stuff. This one even has jicama in it. Yum.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes...ack-bean-corn-and-tomato-salad-recipe-1920556


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This is what I’m making when I get fresh corn.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, avocado would be a great addition.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Stolen from the inner web. :devil3:

Duckin' and runnin'.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I must confess this looks interesting and something I never thought of.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The recipe I copied had EVOO and lime juice. I like idea of black beans too.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There's a similar recipe called Maque Choux. French Creole. It has your beloved peppers.:smile:
"Onions and peppers are cooked down in butter, then garlic, corn, tomatoes, and a generous splash heavy cream are added and the mixture is reduced until the sauce is thick. It’s so easy, and SO delicious!
Now, I’ve seen it with and without tomatoes. Some folks add in bacon; others throw some celery in. I’ve had it where it tastes so sweet it was almost like dessert and then had it so spicy I could barely eat it." 



https://southernbite.com/easy-corn-maque-choux/


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've made the Paul Prudhomme family recipe for Corn Maque Choux once. As I recall it was quite different from what you posted Nik. Seems like it had eggs in it. Doesn't matter it is a regional preparation and there are probably a couple hundred versions of it. The recipe you posted looks good, I'll have to try it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> I've made the Paul Prudhomme family recipe for Corn Maque Choux once. As I recall it was quite different from what you posted Nik. Seems like it had eggs in it. Doesn't matter it is a regional preparation and there are probably a couple hundred versions of it. The recipe you posted looks good, I'll have to try it.



I haven't made it, it just looked familiar & I know it's not Succotash, so I looked it up.


I'm always curious about origins. I think a lot of flavors are liked world-wide, they just have different names.



I like corn fritters with syrup but rarely make it. It's a favorite with kids, though. Probably healthier than pancakes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Ohhhuuuh, corn fritters and syrup. I'm in love.


----------



## southernxp (May 14, 2020)

Reminds me of Texas caviar. Also called cowboy caviar


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

southernxp said:


> Reminds me of Texas caviar. Also called cowboy caviar


Put blackeyed peas in place of most of the corn and you have Texas Caviar. Might also be known as cowboy caviar.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Put blackeyed peas in place of most of the corn and you have Texas Caviar. Might also be known as cowboy caviar.



Thanks for posting this. I'd never heard of Texas caviar before but it looks fantastic. Just found a recipe and will be making it soon.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@SeniorSitizen just had a thread on it.


https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/texas-caviar-time-689617/


----------

